# Should I buy a Gear S2, or wait until the Gear S3?



## Saturable (May 2, 2016)

I've been eyeing the smartwatch market for a while now, and it's always been the Gear S2. I'm a loyal Samsung customer, but I think as of now it's a bit too late to get the Gear S2. They usually release them in September, and with that only being roughly a month away, should I wait?

I think I'm going to, but what are your thoughts? Surely the price of the S2 will go down once the S3 launches.


----------

